# CLX for a newbie?



## unicycle (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello All,
I am a new to be roadie and am looking for an "entry level" bike. I am interested in the CLX with an Ultegra groupset (I realize it is made in Taiwan, which will not affect my decision) and would appreciate any feedback you could provide. I am looking for a balance between speed and comfort and am also considering the Specialized Roubaix (I hope I am allowed to use that name in this forum). Thanks in advance.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i would definitely pick the colnago clx over the specialized, but u may say that i'm biased because i already own one. this frame will probably bring you a long way although some say its "entry level". i still ride my clx even after i have gotten the cx1, 2 great bikes, set up differently.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

onefour02 said:


> i would definitely pick the colnago clx over the specialized, but u may say that i'm biased because i already own one. this frame will probably bring you a long way although some say its "entry level". i still ride my clx even after i have gotten the cx1, 2 great bikes, set up differently.


And he posts a pic of his CX-1 instead of the CLX. LOL

I don't own a CLX, but I think it will be a fine ride for a newbie. Heck, my sister is trying to get into road riding/racing and I think it would be too much bike for her right now just to see if she likes the sport. If you have the funds, I say go for it. As far as comfort is concerned, I don't know about doing centuries on these Colnagos, but I hate doing centuries on any bike whatsoever.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i like the clx and have got 2 of my friends on the clx as well, they are very happy with the frame, another one has placed an order for 42s, but i regret not being able to presuade a friend to tradeup to the clx while holding onto his estrada which is still waiting for components.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> And he posts a pic of his CX-1 instead of the CLX. LOL
> 
> I don't own a CLX, but I think it will be a fine ride for a newbie. Heck, my sister is trying to get into road riding/racing and I think it would be too much bike for her right now just to see if she likes the sport. If you have the funds, I say go for it. As far as comfort is concerned, I don't know about doing centuries on these Colnagos, but I hate doing centuries on any bike whatsoever.


haha fabsro, u replied really quick, b4 i had the time to edit the pic link.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*CLX-yes.*

Go for it...But get the Centaur version if you can.
I owned a CLX for most of last summer as my "B" bike. It was a bit heavier than my C-50 but impressed the hell out of me.

Look around, there are some great deals on CLXs now.

The Specoalized are wonderful bikes as well, but everyone seems to have one.


----------



## AndyTempo (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the CLX ultegra and upped the wheels from aksium to ksyrium sl
It's the best bike I have had. 

see it here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andytempleman/sets/72157617053517377/


----------



## unicycle (Apr 22, 2009)

onefour02,
Two nice looking bikes. I've made my mind up on Colnago but now find myself at yet another cross roads - only beacuse you posted two pics...LOL.
What would you say are the main differences between the CLX and the CX-1? Both seem to receive great reviews; the CX-1 from what I have been reading seems to be stiffer than the CLX yet more adequately reduces vibration. As for power transfer would the difference be noticeable to an ametuer rider? The area I will be riding in, is quite hilly. The average weekend ride will take me approximately 35 miles (to begin) so I while comfort is important its not like I'll be doing a century ride in the very near future. Price will obviously be a big determining factor however, I get a bit nervous when I see that a few Colnago riders own both CLX's and CX-1's. Should I justy bite the bullet now and go for the CX-1 or is it because they are two diferent bikes, that some own both. Lastly does anyone think either of these models will be discontinued for 2010? Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

unicycle said:


> onefour02,
> Two nice looking bikes. I've made my mind up on Colnago but now find myself at yet another cross roads - only beacuse you posted two pics...LOL.
> What would you say are the main differences between the CLX and the CX-1? Both seem to receive great reviews; the CX-1 from what I have been reading seems to be stiffer than the CLX yet more adequately reduces vibration. As for power transfer would the difference be noticeable to an ametuer rider? The area I will be riding in, is quite hilly. The average weekend ride will take me approximately 35 miles (to begin) so I while comfort is important its not like I'll be doing a century ride in the very near future. Price will obviously be a big determining factor however, I get a bit nervous when I see that a few Colnago riders own both CLX's and CX-1's. Should I justy bite the bullet now and go for the CX-1 or is it because they are two diferent bikes, that some own both. Lastly does anyone think either of these models will be discontinued for 2010? Thanks.


The CLX is more likely to be discontinued for 2010, but who really cares about that. I have a 2007 Cristallo and that frame was discontinued this year. Guess what, I still ride it and it still feels the same. I don't think it has a clue that Colnago discontinued it. It probably got discontinued in favor of the CX-1 since they would both be in the same price range, with the CX-1 probably carrying a higher profit percentage.

As far as owning more than one Colnago is concerned, there are several reasons for it. A lot of them have different characteristics. The Extreme C is light, but not as stiff as the EPS or Extreme Power. The C50 is supposedly more comfortable.

If I was debating between the CLX and the CX-1, I would go for the CX-1 because it is the newer of the frames with 2 years' worth of better technology. Of course, that would also depend on the cost.

I don't know if you have mentioned this yet, but what is your weight and power output? I'm in the 140's and I am a racer/sprinter and I have yet to actually notice any frame flex in any of the frames I have ridden. Personally, I have no idea how people can actually notice this stuff between frames without doing a scientific study on them, but I'm also not Boonen, Petacchi, or any of the other monster sprinters.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

unicycle said:


> onefour02,
> Two nice looking bikes. I've made my mind up on Colnago but now find myself at yet another cross roads - only beacuse you posted two pics...LOL.
> What would you say are the main differences between the CLX and the CX-1? Both seem to receive great reviews; the CX-1 from what I have been reading seems to be stiffer than the CLX yet more adequately reduces vibration. As for power transfer would the difference be noticeable to an ametuer rider? The area I will be riding in, is quite hilly. The average weekend ride will take me approximately 35 miles (to begin) so I while comfort is important its not like I'll be doing a century ride in the very near future. Price will obviously be a big determining factor however, I get a bit nervous when I see that a few Colnago riders own both CLX's and CX-1's. Should I justy bite the bullet now and go for the CX-1 or is it because they are two diferent bikes, that some own both. Lastly does anyone think either of these models will be discontinued for 2010? Thanks.


the CX1 is stiffer and quicker than the CLX, but harsher than the CLX as well, but both are reasonably comfortable over long distances.

price is really something to think about, because the CLX is retailing at $2850 (without headset) and CX1 retailing at $4500 (without seatpost), the difference is a significant 50% increase over the CLX.

all i can say is after riding the CLX, i loved the bike so much that i wanted another Colnago, they had my size for the CX1 and i took it.

even after my CX1 purchase, i still ride my CLX as i have both set up with different wheels. the CX1 is great for climbing with mid profile carbon wheels, although i'm a poor climber, that's why my friends like to build in climbs to torture me, but i'm starting to enjoy climbing on the CX1 setup.

the CLX has been around since 2007, but i bought mine in 2008. The CX1 of couse is new for 2009.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

unicycle, i think u cannot go wrong when u buy a Colnago, its all up to your budget, with the CLX u can actually spend more on the wheelset, but if are willingly to spend, i say go for the CX1.

It is indeed a tough choice to make. 

More poison for you.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

The CLX will NOT be discontinued in 2010. Thanks, Colnago America.


----------



## unicycle (Apr 22, 2009)

*making progress*

Visited the LBS and got fitted for the CX-1. He will be building it up for me "on paper" and once I get the specs I will be nagging, once gain, for more advice. I asked for a price based on the centaur groupset (as tempting as the "new" 11 speed technology is in the chorus and above lines, I guess I have to draw the line somewhere) and a mid range wheel set, carbon seat post and bars. Thanks to everyone your help.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

great!

so i just u will be in the CX1 thread instead from now.


----------



## unicycle (Apr 22, 2009)

*cx-1 complete*

Had my first ride as a roadie this morning. What an awsome experience, can't believe it took me so long to get on pavement. Was a great ride until I got into my driveway unclipped my left foot and tried to lean on the right. I guess better there than at an intersection. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to help me along the way.
I've attached pic but not sure if it will work. Definitely lots of room to upgrade but I must say the ride felt good.


----------

